# Shrimps in Hawaii



## gotcheaprice

Hey, I was wondering what kind of shrimps are exactly legal in Hawaii... I have seen only feeder shrimp (wild cherries) and the Hawaii shrimps in our LFS, but would that mean the red cherries are also legal? How about all the other variations?

And I would assume that most other shrimps, like Amano and CRS(and their varieties) are all illegal in Hawaii? I wanna raise some since they're so nice, but do I have to stick with our feeders?

And to our locals that visit Kalihi pet store, what is that huge shrimp they have in their display tanks? I though it was amano, but the worker said something about mountain shrimp  Said they came with the feeders.


Thanks!


----------



## dhavoc

your out of luck, the ONLY shrimp legal is the wild cherry only because it is already established here. all the other variations (cherry, yellow, snowball etc) are illegal, so are any of the other shrimps and crays in the hobby.

the local shrimp you saw is an opae kala'ole. its a filter feeder like the bamboo but stays smaller. they will NOT breed in fresh water and have free floating larvae that need brackish/salt water, until they are ready to crawl back up the mountain streams. neat shrimp, not easy to come by unless you are willing to crawl up a high mountain stream. if you do get some, be careful as they are very good climbers and walkers out of water, in the wild they climb up waterfalls and mine have literally walked across my living room rather quickly when i dropped a few by mistake outside the tank.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Six

Are you guys allowed shipping out the opae kala'ole? I've been wanting to work with those shrimp for some time


----------



## Amazon_Replica

I would think shipping them out is ok? I'm interested lol


----------



## gotcheaprice

dhavoc said:


> your out of luck, the ONLY shrimp legal is the wild cherry only because it is already established here. all the other variations (cherry, yellow, snowball etc) are illegal, so are any of the other shrimps and crays in the hobby.
> 
> the local shrimp you saw is an opae kala'ole. its a filter feeder like the bamboo but stays smaller. they will NOT breed in fresh water and have free floating larvae that need brackish/salt water, until they are ready to crawl back up the mountain streams. neat shrimp, not easy to come by unless you are willing to crawl up a high mountain stream. if you do get some, be careful as they are very good climbers and walkers out of water, in the wild they climb up waterfalls and mine have literally walked across my living room rather quickly when i dropped a few by mistake outside the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Ah, dang xD I guess I'd have to stick with breeding cherries or something xD I wonder why variations aren't allowed, as they're the same species, so technically, someone would be able to breed their own strain right? And Yeah, we're very limited to the shrimps on the hobby xD Only other I've seen is the electric blue cray at kalihi too.

And where did you get your opae kala'ole? I wouldn't mind going if it isn't _too_ much trouble. Can't get them from the LFS though xD



Six said:


> Are you guys allowed shipping out the opae kala'ole? I've been wanting to work with those shrimp for some time





Amazon_Replica said:


> I would think shipping them out is ok? I'm interested lol


I'd love to help, but....
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/hrscurrent/Vol03_Ch0121-0200D/HRS0188/HRS_0188-0042_0005.htm
xD

Thanks for the help!

I should visit the library/bookstore and find a book on freshwater species in Hawaii...

Someone does mention that it's illgal here, but doesn't have proof...
http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?p=4297&sid=76f32eecf99a41ebe39e4301753fb466

And is it illegal to export the wild form cherries? I might send some to my brother in the mainland, but dunno if it's illegal...


----------



## Six

I wouldn't want you to capture wild stock unless you were allowed  They aren't common out there I hear. At least not what they used to be. Who knows though.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Well, it says that you just can't sell them xD I wanna at least put them in my tank.

And yeah, heard they're harder to find now too. Also read that people used to eat them xD


----------



## dhavoc

they were eaten when they were still plentiful. i used to eat them fried in butter as a kid, they tasted great (my largest get to almost 2", so they are not too small for eating). But competition from n. heteropoda, introduced fish, crayfish, and macro prawns (mean and nasty but tasty as well), took its toll. so did over harvesting and stream degradation from agriculture and development. they are not at the threatend species level yet, but are not common or even seen in streams at the lower levels anymore, at least on Oahu. they are still pretty common on the Big Island and i think Kauai.

you can catch them for personal use (ie eating them), but no commercial sale, this protects them from aholes wiping them out to make a quick buck.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Isn't eating them a bit dangerous? Our waters are a bit dirty xD
leptospirosis, but that probably goes away as you cook them right?

And oh, where did you catch yours? I'm not very familiar with our streams since I normally don't go out of town much xD Maybe I should go catch a bunch when I visit other islands again xD


----------



## dhavoc

as long as you dont have open wounds lepto isnt an issue really, and 20-30 years ago, no one really knew what it even was, schools used to take kids moss sliding on concrete stream dams all the time.

as for my current tank population, i got them from a friend, i dont know where he got them from and usually they are pretty secretive about where to find stuff..... just make friends with other hobbiests and they can usually get some for you.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Haha, yeah, too bad I don't really have too much time for that xD And no one in my school that I know of is into this. I'll survive without them for now, or I can ask at kalihi pets.

And thanks for the help!


----------



## StereoKills

The wording of that gov't article is rather vague, but it looks like if you didn't get them from gov't/public property you could "give" them away  Plus cost of shipping of course eace:


----------



## gotcheaprice

StereoKills said:


> The wording of that gov't article is rather vague, but it looks like if you didn't get them from gov't/public property you could "give" them away  Plus cost of shipping of course eace:


Haha, touching that line a bit too close aren't we? And plus, I'd first have to find how to get them myself xD And I don't want to kill our population especially with all those competing shrimps. I sure would love to try and breed them though. Take the floating fry and throw them in a salt water tank. But then they'd start climbing D:


----------



## gotcheaprice

I checked pets plus, and they said that they stock sometimes. They have both RCS and CRS. The RCS goes for about $1-$2, and the CRS goes for $4($5?). I guess I could ship some in since they already have them on island.... I'll see how things go.


----------



## feiyang

interesting to know.


----------



## Healanifreshwater

gotcheaprice said:


> Ah, dang xD I guess I'd have to stick with breeding cherries or something xD I wonder why variations aren't allowed, as they're the same species, so technically, someone would be able to breed their own strain right? And Yeah, we're very limited to the shrimps on the hobby xD Only other I've seen is the electric blue cray at kalihi too.
> 
> And where did you get your opae kala'ole? I wouldn't mind going if it isn't _too_ much trouble. Can't get them from the LFS though xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to help, but....
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/hrscurrent/Vol03_Ch0121-0200D/HRS0188/HRS_0188-0042_0005.htm
> xD
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I should visit the library/bookstore and find a book on freshwater species in Hawaii...
> 
> Someone does mention that it's illgal here, but doesn't have proof...
> Anyone know who will ship cherry shrimp to Hawaii? - Petshrimp.com Discussion Forum
> 
> And is it illegal to export the wild form cherries? I might send some to my brother in the mainland, but dunno if it's illegal...



i know this is YEARS old but if you are still looking at all I know where to get them 😂😅.I got some from the wild on a hike and they’re thriving there so there’s plenty. I don’t want to put it publicly on the Internet to avoid people going just for that and depleting the population. I’ll give you my insta and if you are still searching and want some just dm me at my_ever_expanding_zoo !


----------

